# 1966 Crane Cams Catalog



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ok, so where were you in '66? We had moved from the "big city" to a very rural area _that had cows_, can you imagine that. No interstate, just rural roads. The "big" grocery store was 20 miles away. New built house, $16,000, and Dad had bought a new Ivory Yellow '65 Impala 2DrHt w/283 & "three on the tree" for $2,500. I was 7 and knew nothing about cars except a '58 Chevy had a hard metal dash that in an abrupt stop can put your tooth into your lip, and that it was really, really cool to lay up on the rear window package shelf of the '65 and look out & up at things(we didn't think about things like kids becoming projectile objects through windshields back then). Now at 6'4" I just can't seem to squeeze myself on the package tray anymore.:frown2:

Anyway, if you were into Pontiacs & GTO's, maybe you got pumped up by the likes of Don Gay and his '65 GTO and bought one. Maybe you wanted to make whatever Pontiac you had simply go faster. Well, here are the camshafts that Crane offered "back then" and their specs. Enjoy.:thumbsup:


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Part 2, this was from the catalog and it noted the differences between the cam specs of Crane cams and others of the day. There was a form at the end of the catalog to fill out and mail in for your exact cam application.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In 1966 I was sitting in the front seat of our '64 Ford Galaxie 500 2 door hardtop, admiring the back of the owners manual, which showed optional 4 speed floor shifters, Rotunda tachometers, and multiple carb induction systems. I was very disappointed that our car didn't have chrome valve covers or a 427....(I didn't know at the time it was a 4V 352). I did admire the blue lucite in the steering wheel hub, and in the wheel hubcaps, and used to shine them with windex when I was this age. The day we bought the car, I remember too: there were 3 white cars at the used car lot (this was about May of '66): a white with red interior '62 Impala SS 2 dr hardtop, a white with red interior '64 Chrysler 300 door hardtop, and a white with blue interior '64 Galaxie 2dr. hardtop with factory AC. Ended up with the Ford because mom couldn't reach the pedals in the other two cars. I wanted the Chevy, because of the neat wing window shape and the bucket seats with floor shift. That Ford served us well, I got my driver's license in it 11 years later, and sold it in 1994 with 170,000 miles on it with the AC still blowing ice cubes. That car never let us down. I remember about 1968, I started to buy used Hot Rod magazines at garage sales. I was 7 years old. I'd look at the ads for Crane Cams and Hooker Headers, and didn't really know what they were or what they did, but knew that I needed them, and would someday have them. Totally whacked with cars as a kid.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, Jim, this is too cool. I was 18 when this came out and the prices for a full cam kit are great....but for a flat tappet, costs have not escalated that much over the past 49 years. (A Comp complete kit for a Pontiac flat tappet cam is currently $368.00) But for a teen at the time earning $1.20 hr. a cam was almost prohibitive in cost as much of your money went to the insurance companies. You, apparently, were just a "young'un" back then. You may not remember that for about $.50 the cam companies would send you a "thingee" that you could iron onto a blank T-shirt and have your own bonafide hot-cam Tee. Thanks again for posting this!


----------

